# Uhh... What drilled a hole my deck?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this on my deck today....the sawdust is fresh. Whatever happened, it just happened.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Carpenter Bee?


----------



## DrumBum (Nov 8, 2011)

i agree...probably a carpenter bee. they chew holes in wood to lay eggs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called a boring bee. Shoot some wasp killer in the hole after dark when they should be inside and plug it with caulking.
If you want to prevent them get yourself some Bora Care (Google it)


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We have worked in areas where they were busy munching on occasion. The sawdust literally can be seen falling. They are fast workers.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Shot some hornet/wasp killer into the hole tonight. I'll check it out tomorrow and caulk up the hole. Thanks for the info.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And the symmetry of the holes they "drill" is amazing when you think about it. 

And carpenter bees are very aggressive and get confused with bumblebees. I guess they can sting but I have encountered them on many occasions in rather large numbers and have never been stung. Even speaking the language of the devil and swatting at the little "MFBuzzers" and so forth. 

They must have some purpose in the ecosystem but I have never explored what it might be. I am just not that into bugs and entomology. As you can see, they can do a lot of damage, just to lay eggs, in timber and wood.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> It's called a boring bee. Shoot some wasp killer in the hole after dark when they should be inside and plug it with caulking.
> If you want to prevent them get yourself some Bora Care (Google it)


Boron is actually a great idea to put in the hole before you caulk it shut. I buy it from Abatron. It is a mineral that is harmless to animals and humans but it has razer sharp edges if you look at it under a microscope. It gets into the legs of insects and literally slices them to pieces. Diatameceous (sp?) earth used in swimming pool filters to polish pool water will serve the same purpose. If you are old enough you may remember your grandmother polishing the surfaces of your grandfather's shirt with 20 mule team Borax--brand named boron by any other name. 

When I renovated homes and gutted walls, I always left a coating of Boron behind. It would never stop insect infestation of those people who slaughtered their own cattle in a new kitchen but it would keep populations of bugs down so the exterminator bills would never be outrageous.

Do be careful! Remember less is more. Boron is one of few things that will actually kill off Creeping Charlie in lawns and gardens. It is now banned in many states because people are, including me, idiots at times. Less really is more but we all tend to think at times that immediate gratification comes with using chemicals at twice or more the recommended amounts. 

Boron can render soil completely sterile for a long, long time. Watch and consider any runoff from your applications of it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

one in action


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like CVG Fir, no wonder they picked your place.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

It's Cedar! It's on the shady side so it looks like crap, I have to re-treat it, but you know how it is with a 5-week old in the house...

Is it possible to buy a smaller amount than a gallon at 140 bucks a pop of Boron? That Abatron place only has that size.


----------



## vln (Jun 19, 2011)

20 mule team borax should be sold in any supermarket or wally world.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I forget the name of the stuff but it is sold for cockroaches and such. It comes in a large yellow squeeze bottle and is not expensive at all. The primary ingredient in it is boron/borax. I realize I am only giving you clues but will try to remember the name.

Another option? Diatemaceous (sp?) earth used in many swimming pool filters has the same or very similar effect on insects as boron. Is there anybody with a pool near you that will give you a scoop. You can buy an empty ketchup squeeze bottle to squirt it in the holes. If you have to, a full bag of the material should not be too much. (He says not having to deal with a pool in a long time!).

In addition to the liquid you found, I thought Abatron sold a powder you could use as is or mix into a liquid suspension.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Roach Away, 95% boric acid.
Any Wal-Mart. Lowes and HD have it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found stuff similar to this doing a "roach powder" google search. $5-10 range. Bottle looks a bit different than I remember but same idea.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they work so hard it just seems a shame to kill them


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> they work so hard it just seems a shame to kill them


Agreed but as you can see they can do some real damage in a very short period of time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i love seeing them bump their little noggin into a freshly wrapped aluminum fascia:laughing:


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gotta say those are some impressive holes for a bug. I don't think I could drill one that good. :wacko:


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

I hate carpenter bees but find them fascinating at the same time, and the suckers are huge! They seem rather plentiful in this area for some reason. Never had a problem with them when I lived in Wisconsin.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> It's Cedar! It's on the shady side so it looks like crap, I have to re-treat it, but you know how it is with a 5-week old in the house...
> 
> Is it possible to buy a smaller amount than a gallon at 140 bucks a pop of Boron? That Abatron place only has that size.


I had them at one time. What i done is wait tell dark and get a dowel rod 3/8" and drive in hole and cut it flush. Put in every hole you find? I haven't see any around for a few yrs now. That done the trick with out any chem.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Well it's been a little while and after "nuking" them with hornet/wasp killer and caulking the hole shut I have not seen or heard from them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Carpenter bees tend to hover and watch you while bumble bees fly around as if they were drunk most of the time....must be all that nectar. I've been in well houses where the bees would hover about 3' from me just hangin' out. They never got closer and just seemed to be curious as hell as to why I was there.


----------

